# my kids build up



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

want to thank SIC'N'TWISTED [ danny ] and NorCalLux [ brian ] for the frame and work on the frame..its going to be yellow with red leafing


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

so whats it gonna look like


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

he is going with chrome and gold parts...i like to thank D_LUXURIOUS [ darren ] for the hook up on the parts...he is going with some yellow and red powder coated tires if any one got a hook up let me no :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

ill have more pics up later today


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Apr 16 2007, 10:12 AM~7702675
> *ill have more pics up later today
> *


YOU BETTER


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

:roflmao: :twak:


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661 (Nov 17, 2006)

> NorCalLux [ brian ]
> 
> :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: looks good by the way..........do you got any photoshop of what is it gonna look like?


----------



## CAMEL (Sep 15, 2005)

gonna look nice bro :biggrin:


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> so whats it gonna look like





> > NorCalLux [ brian ]
> >
> > :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: looks good by the way..........do you got any photoshop of what is it gonna look like?
> 
> ...


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Apr 16 2007, 11:12 AM~7702675
> *ill have more pics up later today
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED+Apr 16 2007, 11:14 AM~7702688-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUSCAMEL_@Apr 16 2007, 11:22 AM~7702761
> *gonna look nice bro :biggrin:
> *


thanx bro :biggrin:


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Apr 16 2007, 01:55 PM~7703001
> *similar to this
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 91PurplePeopleEater_@Apr 16 2007, 12:48 PM~7703308
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

nice frame :thumbsup:


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOBER21_@Apr 16 2007, 01:02 PM~7703400
> *nice frame :thumbsup:
> *


its going top look sweetttttttttttttttttttt :biggrin:


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Apr 16 2007, 03:01 PM~7703391
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Apr 16 2007, 10:51 AM~7702488
> *he is going with chrome and gold parts...i like to thank D_LUXURIOUS    [ darren ] for the hook up on the parts...he is going with some yellow and red powder coated tires if any one got a hook up let me no :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: I HAVFE TO LOOK OUT FOR THE KIDS LOL


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D_LUXURIOUS_@Apr 16 2007, 01:47 PM~7703728
> *:biggrin:  I HAVFE TO LOOK OUT FOR THE KIDS LOL
> *


 :biggrin: thanx again homie


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

got the tank all on next weekend i will put the skirts on and cap the bak of seat post then bondo


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Apr 16 2007, 02:58 PM~7705272
> *got the tank all on next weekend i will put the skirts on and cap the bak of seat post then bondo
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

lookin smooth.


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

eh norcal did you paint your orange/redish bike with the dulpi color orange?


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Apr 16 2007, 04:58 PM~7705272
> *got the tank all on next weekend i will put the skirts on and cap the bak of seat post then bondo
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: looking good bro..


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by schwinn73_@Apr 16 2007, 05:16 PM~7705872
> *eh norcal did you paint your orange/redish bike with the dulpi color orange?
> *


yep


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## TOE-KNEE (Aug 18, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TOE-KNEE_@Apr 17 2007, 12:18 PM~7711839
> *:thumbsup:
> *


man he is really into this bro....


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Apr 16 2007, 04:58 PM~7705272
> *got the tank all on next weekend i will put the skirts on and cap the bak of seat post then bondo
> 
> 
> ...


damn, i thought i used a lot of jb weld, you take the cake brian


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 18 2007, 08:46 AM~7718739
> *damn, i thought i used a lot of jb weld, you take the cake brian
> *


 :0


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

i use alot then sand it all down just like u would a weld before i bondo


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Apr 18 2007, 06:41 PM~7722682
> *i use alot then sand it all down just like u would a weld before i bondo
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

more work this weekend hang in there


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Apr 18 2007, 07:41 PM~7722682
> *i use alot then sand it all down just like u would a weld before i bondo
> *


i use more than u i make sure that i spread it everywhere where the metal meets the frame then grind it a little then sand the rest so i wont take to much off


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Apr 19 2007, 08:13 PM~7731463
> *more work this weekend hang in there
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

wheres the progress pics? :angry:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

tomorow i will have progress pics did some work today


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Apr 21 2007, 08:27 PM~7744693
> *tomorow i will have progress pics did some work today
> *


 :uh:


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 21 2007, 09:24 PM~7744681
> *wheres the progress pics? :angry:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Apr 21 2007, 09:27 PM~7744693
> *tomorow i will have progress pics did some work today
> *


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

nice frame :thumbsup:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

heres some more bondo startin tomrow


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Apr 22 2007, 09:04 PM~7750261
> *heres some more  bondo startin tomrow
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

2 days and thats all you got done :uh: are you part of the slowski family


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

that dont look like bondo n it can take long jb weld to work good u need to leave it a whole day


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

started bondo today will contunue next weekend all body work should be done and in primer


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)




----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

dfahm i thougt i use alot of bondo lol


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)




----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)




----------



## GOLDMEMBER (Jan 27, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## luxuriouslocslady (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Apr 23 2007, 01:06 PM~7754537
> *started bondo today will contunue next weekend all body work should be done and in primer
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by luxuriouslocslady_@Apr 26 2007, 01:33 PM~7779161
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Apr 22 2007, 10:04 PM~7750261
> *heres some more  bondo startin tomrow
> 
> 
> ...


blue clamps?

sureno at heart :thumbsup:


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 28 2007, 07:23 PM~7793301
> *blue clamps?
> 
> sureno at heart :thumbsup:
> *


 :0


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

hahahaha im work on this frame this weekend last weeken i went away. im work on it sunday and monday sat is car show


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@May 1 2007, 08:09 PM~7814527
> *hahahaha  im work on this frame this weekend last weeken i went away. im work on it sunday and monday  sat is car show
> *


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

progress pics monday


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@May 6 2007, 10:59 AM~7843511
> *progress pics monday
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@May 6 2007, 08:59 AM~7843511
> *progress pics monday
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's+May 6 2007, 08:57 AM~7843338-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@May 6 2007, 09:59 AM~7843511
> *progress pics monday
> *


  :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## luxuriouslocslady (Aug 9, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

like your designs


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

got both the skirts just bout done the tanks next then into primer


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

looks nice and clean


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## luxuriouslocslady (Aug 9, 2006)

lookin good


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)




----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

i worked on the tank today one side is bout done. i know its going slow but i have work and a new home to work on too after body work is done the paint n pinstripe should be faster


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

ill get a pic of that part tomorow


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux+May 14 2007, 05:40 PM~7902530-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

looking good CUTTY and LOC damn i am proud to have my parts on it


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@May 14 2007, 06:40 PM~7902530
> *i worked on the tank today one side is bout done. i know its going slow but i have work and a new home  to work on too after body work is done the paint n pinstripe should be faster
> *


excuses excuses excuses.
put this fool in his place. :biggrin:


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

dahm u take long cutty but the more u take better done it will come out take ur time n give loc a taste of jb weld lol


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D_LUXURIOUS+May 14 2007, 06:20 PM~7902857-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@May 14 2007, 08:10 PM~7904406
> *dahm u take long cutty but the more u take better done it will come out take ur time n give loc a taste of jb weld lol
> *


i work fool and i been buzy on weekends workin on a house n shit it will b done soon im goin to get all the body work done this weekend and in primer for paint.


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@May 15 2007, 07:29 PM~7911464
> *i work fool and i been buzy on weekends workin on a house n shit it will b done soon im goin to get all the body work done this weekend and in primer for paint.
> *


wheres the pic :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)




----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

when you think you going to paint this frame  ?


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@May 15 2007, 07:47 PM~7911587
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@May 15 2007, 06:47 PM~7911587
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@May 15 2007, 06:50 PM~7911602
> *when you think you going to paint this frame   ?
> *


i hope in a few weeks


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@May 15 2007, 06:55 PM~7911650
> *i hope in a few weeks
> *


WEEKS!!!!!!! WTF :angry:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

it takes time line fine wine hahah the body work sucks ass worst n slowest part


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@May 15 2007, 07:01 PM~7911699
> *it takes time line fine wine hahah the body work sucks ass worst n slowest part
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: QUIT FUCKING AROUND AND GET TO WORK, HE NEEDS IT BEFORE THE SHOWS FINISH, I'VE SEEN CARS GET BUILT FASTER :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 15 2007, 07:06 PM~7911748
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  QUIT FUCKING AROUND AND GET TO WORK, HE NEEDS IT BEFORE THE SHOWS FINISH, I'VE SEEN CARS GET BUILT FASTER :biggrin:
> *



:0 :angry: its easy to say when u dont work!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 15 2007, 08:06 PM~7911748
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  QUIT FUCKING AROUND AND GET TO WORK, HE NEEDS IT BEFORE THE SHOWS FINISH, I'VE SEEN CARS GET BUILT FASTER :biggrin:
> *


wahahahahhaa not my car  :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@May 15 2007, 07:08 PM~7911766
> *:0  :angry:  its easy to say when u dont work!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


IF YOU SPEND LESS TIME ON HERE, AND MORE TIME IN THE GARAGE , YOU COULD HAVE BEEN DONE ALREADY


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 15 2007, 07:10 PM~7911778
> *IF YOU SPEND LESS TIME ON HERE, AND MORE TIME IN THE GARAGE , YOU COULD HAVE BEEN DONE ALREADY
> *


by the time i get home im tired as fuck i just wana sit n do nothing :biggrin: i will get it done in primer this weekend and go buy the paint for it


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@May 15 2007, 07:19 PM~7911850
> *by the time i get home im tired as fuck i just wana sit n do nothing  :biggrin:  i will get it done in primer this weekend and go buy the paint for it
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 28 2007, 06:23 PM~7793301
> *blue clamps?
> 
> sureno at heart :thumbsup:
> *


cripandbloodowneddddddddddddddddd!


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 15 2007, 08:25 PM~7911915
> *cripandbloodowneddddddddddddddddd!
> *


 :0


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

any progress pics????


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

finalyising the body work like pinholes n shit primer this week or by the weekend


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

wat thye blue thing


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@May 21 2007, 05:26 PM~7950880
> *wat thye blue thing
> *


glazing putty


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@May 21 2007, 02:49 PM~7949004
> *finalyising the body work like pinholes n shit primer this week or by the weekend
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@May 21 2007, 08:40 PM~7951000
> *glazing putty
> *


o its cuz it look wrinkly n my wasnt like that


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

hell yea i looked teh otehr day for this topic and could not find it lol


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D_LUXURIOUS_@May 23 2007, 04:38 PM~7965117
> *hell yea i looked teh otehr day for this topic and could not find it lol
> *


whta teh fukc yuo juts sya :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

im praying for you brian


----------



## luxuriouslocslady (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@May 28 2007, 05:19 PM~7994049
> *im praying for you brian
> *


x2


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@May 23 2007, 08:39 PM~7966542
> *whta teh fukc yuo juts sya :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D_LUXURIOUS_@May 30 2007, 07:49 PM~8010991
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

Finish this in memory of Brian


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowforlife_@May 31 2007, 07:05 PM~8018275
> *Finish this in memory of Brian
> *


yea it would be nice but i have to wait and see what the family wants to do... :angel: :angel:


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

:tears: :tears:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Jun 1 2007, 06:43 AM~8021597
> *yea it would be nice but i have to wait and see what the family wants to do... :angel:  :angel:
> *


YOU WILL BE GETTING THAT FRAME BRO


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I saw it there. Its still in the garage just like cutty left it.


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jun 10 2007, 10:01 PM~8079322
> *YOU WILL BE GETTING THAT FRAME BRO
> *


thats good bro..if you guys dont mind i would like to dedicate it to his memory


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Jun 10 2007, 10:07 PM~8079370
> *thats good bro..if you guys dont mind i would like to dedicate it to his memory
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D_LUXURIOUS_@Jun 10 2007, 10:12 PM~8079429
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Apr 16 2007, 09:51 AM~7702488
> *he is going with chrome and gold parts...i like to thank D_LUXURIOUS    [ darren ] for the hook up on the parts...he is going with some yellow and red powder coated tires if any one got a hook up let me no :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


UR A TITAN FAN!!! :biggrin: THEY R AWSOM!!


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Jun 11 2007, 09:12 AM~8081414
> *UR A TITAN FAN!!!  :biggrin: THEY R AWSOM!!
> *


yep my favorite team then the bears :biggrin: 

yea they are getting better should be a good year for them..probaly wont win the ring but they will be close


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

So whats gonna happen to this?
Who is gonna finish this?
No disrespect.


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 11 2007, 07:03 PM~8085230
> *So whats gonna happen to this?
> Who is gonna finish this?
> No disrespect.
> *


it will get done and be dedicated to his memory


----------



## DJSickness (Jun 25, 2006)

Thats great stuff


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJSickness_@Jun 11 2007, 08:30 PM~8085938
> *Thats great stuff
> *


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

IF YOU NEED SOMEONE TO FINISH THE BODY WORK, I'LL DO IT.


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 11 2007, 09:28 PM~8086467
> *IF YOU NEED SOMEONE TO FINISH THE BODY WORK, I'LL DO IT.
> *


  i will let you no...i have to talk to danny and see whats left...


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Jun 11 2007, 10:37 PM~8086536
> * i will let you no...i have to talk to danny and see whats left...
> *


Just let me know. Would love to help out.


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 11 2007, 09:43 PM~8086569
> *Just let me know.  Would love to help out.
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 11 2007, 08:28 PM~8086467
> *IF YOU NEED SOMEONE TO FINISH THE BODY WORK, I'LL DO IT.
> *


ILL THROW SUM PAINT ON IT TOO.. IF MY ***** DANNY HELPS, ILL HELP..


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 11 2007, 09:47 PM~8086605
> *ILL THROW SUM PAINT ON IT TOO.. IF MY ***** DANNY HELPS, ILL HELP..
> *


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 11 2007, 10:47 PM~8086605
> *ILL THROW SUM PAINT ON IT TOO.. IF MY ***** DANNY HELPS, ILL HELP..
> *


see. sometimes them texas boys can be good people. :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 11 2007, 10:47 PM~8086605
> *ILL THROW SUM PAINT ON IT TOO.. IF MY ***** DANNY HELPS, ILL HELP..
> *


see. sometimes them texas boys can be good people. :biggrin:


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 11 2007, 09:52 PM~8086636
> *see.  sometimes them texas boys can be good people. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 11 2007, 08:52 PM~8086636
> *see.  sometimes them texas boys can be good people. :biggrin:
> *


YEA, AND SOME HATE ON US..


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 11 2007, 08:58 PM~8086690
> *YEA, AND SOME HATE ON US..
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 11 2007, 09:58 PM~8086690
> *YEA, AND SOME HATE ON US..
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jun 11 2007, 11:02 PM~8086721
> *:biggrin:
> *


ahahahahaaaa


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Brians Dad (Jun 7, 2007)

Ill talk to danny...........The frame was almost done..........A little sanding.........and paint..........Brian worked hard on the frame........He would like it done.........See what i can do..........thanks people..........


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brians Dad_@Jun 12 2007, 06:44 PM~8092865
> *Ill talk to danny...........The frame was almost done..........A little sanding.........and paint..........Brian worked hard on the frame........He would like it done.........See what i can do..........thanks people..........
> *


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Brians Dad_@Jun 12 2007, 07:44 PM~8092865
> *Ill talk to danny...........The frame was almost done..........A little sanding.........and paint..........Brian worked hard on the frame........He would like it done.........See what i can do..........thanks people..........
> *


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Jun 11 2007, 07:22 PM~8085363
> *it will get done and be dedicated to his memory
> 
> 
> ...


damn where can i get one of them family


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

whats up are we going to finish this frame or what.........is everyone that volunteered still available to help :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brians Dad_@Jun 12 2007, 06:44 PM~8092865
> *Ill talk to danny...........The frame was almost done..........A little sanding.........and paint..........Brian worked hard on the frame........He would like it done.........See what i can do..........thanks people..........
> *


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

im down :cheesy:


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 7 2007, 09:52 PM~8499142
> *whats up are we going to finish this frame or what.........is everyone that volunteered still available to help :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## ghost-rider (Jul 30, 2007)

good luck on the build up bro :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ghost-rider_@Sep 9 2007, 10:27 PM~8754615
> *good luck on the build up bro :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


should be coming together soon.....


----------



## ghost-rider (Jul 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Sep 9 2007, 09:34 PM~8754705
> *should be coming together soon.....
> *


your son should feel lucky..


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Sep 9 2007, 09:34 PM~8754705
> *should be coming together soon.....
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ghost-rider_@Sep 9 2007, 10:37 PM~8754726
> *your son should feel lucky..
> *


i didnt think he would understand cuz he was hyped up about getting it but i sat him down and talked to him and he was like thats no problem im in no rush and he wants to do it in his memory and hes only 7...


----------



## ghost-rider (Jul 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Sep 9 2007, 09:56 PM~8754895
> *i didnt think he would understand cuz he was hyped up about getting it but i sat him down and talked to him and he was like thats no problem im in no rush and he wants to do it in his memory and hes only 7...
> *


thats good


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## luxuriouslocslady (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by luxuriouslocslady_@Sep 10 2007, 11:28 AM~8757586
> *
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

i want to thank the homies JUSTDEEZ n sic713...they will be finishing this frame in brians memory..thank you homies...


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

glad to help.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

no problemo..
ill throw my sic touch on it.


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ+Sep 12 2007, 12:11 PM~8774458-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

got some lux forks to put on it also :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Sep 12 2007, 01:43 PM~8775201
> *got some lux forks to put on it also :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


cool


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 12 2007, 01:46 PM~8775234
> *cool
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

who did the forks ? and any pics ?


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 12 2007, 02:11 PM~8775445
> *who did the forks ? and any pics ?
> *


a pair danny had maybe he will post a pic before he ships them if not i will when i receive them :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Sep 12 2007, 01:27 PM~8775572
> *a pair danny had maybe he will post a pic before he ships them if not i will when i receive them :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 12 2007, 02:27 PM~8775575
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)




----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

ttt work in progress again


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Mar 3 2008, 07:35 PM~10080582
> *ttt work in progress again
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

spent a couple hours on it last night :0


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 5 2008, 01:35 PM~10095229
> *spent a couple hours on it last night :0
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

what gauge of sheet metal is used???


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

nice


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)




----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Sep 10 2007, 02:56 PM~8754895
> *i didnt think he would understand cuz he was hyped up about getting it but i sat him down and talked to him and he was like thats no problem im in no rush and he wants to do it in his memory and hes only 7...   *


thats really cool man.cant wait to see it done.


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Mar 5 2008, 10:20 PM~10100067
> *thats really cool man.cant wait to see it done.
> *


yep didnt think he would still be interested after all this time but he is still bringing me money to go to his lowrider bike


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 5 2008, 12:35 PM~10095229
> *spent a couple hours on it last night :0
> *


PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEND


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 5 2008, 11:01 PM~10100490
> *PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEND
> *


 :biggrin: he cant find his cam


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Mar 5 2008, 10:07 PM~10100551
> *:biggrin: he cant find his cam
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Mar 5 2008, 10:07 PM~10100551
> *:biggrin: he cant find his cam
> *


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

CANT WAIT TO SEE SOME PICS :biggrin:


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

patience :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED+Mar 5 2008, 11:01 PM~10100490-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I FOUND IT. AND I TOOK PICS. SO THERE!!!

I'LL POST THEM LATER. :biggrin:


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 6 2008, 10:27 AM~10103480
> *I FOUND IT.  AND I TOOK PICS.  SO THERE!!!
> 
> I'LL POST THEM LATER. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 6 2008, 09:27 AM~10103480
> *I FOUND IT.  AND I TOOK PICS.  SO THERE!!!
> 
> I'LL POST THEM LATER. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 6 2008, 01:43 PM~10105078
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

hopefully i'll get to do some more on tuesday. but since daylight savings just hit, is it going to get darker sooner, or later? shit always confuses me. :angry:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 9 2008, 10:47 PM~10130663
> *hopefully i'll get to do some more on tuesday.  but since daylight savings just hit, is it going to get darker sooner, or later?  shit always confuses me. :angry:
> *


get darker later you goof lol


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 9 2008, 10:55 PM~10130724
> *get darker later you goof lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

Any updates


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)




----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 6 2008, 10:27 AM~10103480
> *I FOUND IT.  AND I TOOK PICS.  SO THERE!!!
> 
> I'LL POST THEM LATER. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Mar 12 2008, 10:06 PM~10155902
> *
> *


gimme a sec


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Mar 12 2008, 11:06 PM~10155902
> *
> *


get on that ass!!!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 12 2008, 10:11 PM~10155952
> *get on that ass!!!
> *


 :uh: 
just how cutty left it  










had a little surface rust. nothing major.









cleaned up down tube. no rust









filling in where tank meets downtube










i have more, but nothing really special.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

is this the one im surpose to paint..


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 12 2008, 10:22 PM~10156081
> *is this the one im surpose to paint..
> *


yessir


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 12 2008, 10:10 PM~10155935
> *gimme a sec
> *


 :0


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 12 2008, 10:21 PM~10156063
> *:uh:
> just how cutty left it
> 
> ...


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Mar 12 2008, 10:22 PM~10156081-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 12 2008, 11:21 PM~10156063
> *:uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

hurry up!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.NoLimit (Nov 14, 2005)

nice good luck


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)




----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

[/quote]
:angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)




----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

made a pattern for that piece we talked about. just got to get some steel and weld it in. :biggrin:


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 20 2008, 11:08 AM~10214617
> *made a pattern for that piece we talked about.  just got to get some steel and weld it in. :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

updates. :cheesy: pics in a sec.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

we decided to add a little to it. so i made a new piece that matches the rear skirts.

but, i had already started to do the bondo, so that had to come off










made some patterns, and cut them out. i think raul's hand somehow got in this one :ugh:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

welded and grinded down.









another view


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

capped off









finished with the metal work. by no means am i a professional, but i get the job done.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 25 2008, 08:39 PM~10254679
> *capped off
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

solid work there bro.


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

looking good homie


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 25 2008, 07:39 PM~10254679
> *capped off
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Mar 25 2008, 08:01 PM~10254944
> *looking good homie
> *


for a good cause.  


it was funny, i was grinding down the welds, and my head was roaming. thinking about cutty's dumb ass. hahaa. i was thinking that we worked on this together, but he's not here right now. kinda like the last 20 2pac albums. hahaa.

then the grinder took a chunk out of my finger.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 25 2008, 09:24 PM~10255193
> *for a good cause.
> it was funny, i was grinding down the welds, and my head was roaming.  thinking about cutty's dumb ass.  hahaa.  i was thinking that we worked on this together, but he's not here right now.  kinda like the last 20 2pac albums.  hahaa.
> 
> ...


   making me sad fool


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 25 2008, 08:24 PM~10255193
> *for a good cause.
> it was funny, i was grinding down the welds, and my head was roaming.  thinking about cutty's dumb ass.  hahaa.  i was thinking that we worked on this together, but he's not here right now.  kinda like the last 20 2pac albums.  hahaa.
> 
> ...


stop day dreaming you can get fucked up that way lol 


*cutty :tears: :angel: *


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 25 2008, 08:25 PM~10255200
> *    making me sad fool
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

already laid the bondo. hopefully bodywork resumes tomorrow :cheesy:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

THE PIECE THAT YOU ADDED MAKES THE FRAME LOOK LIKE HIS ORANGE BIKE THAT HE DID


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 25 2008, 10:13 PM~10256470
> *already laid the bondo.  hopefully bodywork resumes tomorrow :cheesy:
> *


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 25 2008, 10:17 PM~10256516
> *THE PIECE THAT YOU ADDED MAKES THE FRAME LOOK LIKE HIS ORANGE BIKE THAT HE DID
> *


the one on the first page?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Mar 25 2008, 09:27 PM~10256629
> *the one on the first page?
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 25 2008, 10:17 PM~10256516
> *THE PIECE THAT YOU ADDED MAKES THE FRAME LOOK LIKE HIS ORANGE BIKE THAT HE DID
> *


is that good or bad? do i need to change it?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 26 2008, 08:02 AM~10258567
> *is that good or bad?  do i need to change it?
> *


NO ITS FINE, I WAS JUST COMMENTING ON IT


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 26 2008, 09:34 AM~10258747
> *NO ITS FINE, I WAS JUST COMMENTING ON IT
> *


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 25 2008, 09:13 PM~10256470
> *already laid the bondo.  hopefully bodywork resumes tomorrow :cheesy:
> *


GEAH :biggrin:


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 26 2008, 09:02 AM~10258567
> *is that good or bad?  do i need to change it?
> *


ITS GOOD HE WAS GOING TO DO SOMETHING LIKE THAT


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)




----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

any progress pics


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

put in a few hours on this last night. and yes, i took pics :biggrin: will post them later


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 9 2008, 09:25 AM~10371446
> *put in a few hours on this last night.  and yes, i took pics :biggrin:  will post them later
> *


  :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 9 2008, 10:25 AM~10371446
> *put in a few hours on this last night.  and yes, i took pics :biggrin:  will post them later
> *


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

trying to have this one done by friday. cross your fingers :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

nice work


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 9 2008, 01:24 PM~10373457
> *trying to have this one done by friday.  cross your fingers :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## SantaBruta805 (Dec 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 12 2008, 09:24 PM~10156097
> *yessir
> *



what is it that u used on the bottom of the front tank instead of weld that gray filler or what is it?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SantaBruta805_@Apr 9 2008, 05:31 PM~10375395
> *what is it that u used on the bottom of the front tank instead of weld that gray filler or what is it?
> *


i didnt do that, cutty did. and i believe its jb weld.


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Apr 11 2008, 01:54 AM~10388416
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 9 2008, 01:24 PM~10373457
> *trying to have this one done by friday.  cross your fingers :biggrin:
> *


rain yesterday :angry: today is friday :angry:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 11 2008, 07:46 AM~10389576
> *rain yesterday :angry:  today is friday  :angry:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 11 2008, 09:01 AM~10389651
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


i want to get this thing done


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)




----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

NEW PICS COMING RIGHT UP


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

KNOCKED ALL THE BONDO DOWN THAT NEEDED TO BE SHAPED

AS IT SITS NOW :cheesy: 










SHAPING THE INSIDE OF THE REAR SKIRTS. WHO WAS JUST TALKING ABOUT THIS?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

JUST HAVE TO USE GLAZING PUTTY TO FILL IN ANY IMPERFECTIONS.










GOING TO DO THAT RIGHT NOW. BRB :biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

:thumbsup: 
coming out damn good. ima hire you kids :roflmao: j/k


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Apr 16 2008, 07:04 PM~10432913
> *:thumbsup:
> coming out damn good. ima hire you kids  :roflmao: j/k
> *


KIDS? IM 29


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 16 2008, 06:04 PM~10432919
> *KIDS?  IM 29
> *


ment your kids LOL 
as in ther doing the work :roflmao: 
good work though.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Apr 16 2008, 07:08 PM~10432945
> *ment your kids LOL
> as in ther doing the work  :roflmao:
> good work though.
> *


OH. I GET IT. BUT THIS TOPIC ISNT ABOUT MY KIDS. DONT HAVE ANY. ITS ABOUT LUXURIOUSLOCS KID.

MORE PICS

IF YOURE DOING BODYWORK, GET YOU SOME OF THIS STUFF









FILLING IN PITS

















AND IT'LL SIT HERE TIL ITS READY TO GO AGAIN


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Apr 16 2007, 04:58 PM~7705272
> *got the tank all on next weekend i will put the skirts on and cap the bak of seat post then bondo
> 
> 
> ...


is that JB Weld? How good will that stick? :0


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Its suppose to stick pretty good, Noe did a couple bikes like that aswell


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

bikes is looking good bro :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

wuz up bro


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 22 2008, 10:28 PM~10481406
> *wuz up bro
> *


SUP HOMIE


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

trying to get finished with this frame asap.

going out of town for a week next week. :angry:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

hay what did you use to bond the mettal?i dont have a welder


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Apr 23 2008, 10:20 AM~10484356
> *hay what did you use to bond the mettal?i dont have a welder
> *


the frame pieces were held together by JB weld. that was done before i got it.


----------



## skip1100 (Mar 31, 2008)

it JB weld. you can pick it up and walmart. but i wouldnt trust it if you plan on riding the bike. find someone who can weld and have them do it for you.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Apr 22 2008, 10:43 PM~10481584
> *SUP HOMIE
> *


shit chillin well if you need this bike painted and muraled up let me know i got a hook up


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 16 2008, 07:01 PM~10433420
> *OH.  I GET IT.  BUT THIS TOPIC ISNT ABOUT MY KIDS.  DONT HAVE ANY.  ITS ABOUT LUXURIOUSLOCS KID.
> 
> MORE PICS
> ...


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 23 2008, 12:01 PM~10485136
> *shit chillin well if you need this bike painted and muraled up let me know i got a hook up
> *


sic is going to spray it


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)




----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)




----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

any progress?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@May 12 2008, 12:17 PM~10635630
> *any progress?
> *


yeah. i know i keep saying it, but im almost done. worked on it for a few hours yesterday. pretty much just getting rid of waves.


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 12 2008, 02:41 PM~10636719
> *yeah. i know i keep saying it, but im almost done.  worked on it for a few hours yesterday.  pretty much just getting rid of waves.
> *


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 16 2008, 07:01 PM~10433420
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a kool tribal pice on the wall whats it for


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@May 13 2008, 04:35 PM~10646702
> *thats a kool tribal pice on the wall whats it for
> *


just made it for the hell of it one day. was gonna paint it and hang it in my kitchen


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

got the frame just about done. put a primer coat on it so i can block it down and look for imperfections.

and i got pics.......but they're at home.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 20 2008, 11:04 AM~10696043
> *got the frame just about done.  put a primer coat on it so i can block it down and look for imperfections.
> 
> and i got pics.......but they're at home.
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 20 2008, 12:55 PM~10696365
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


cant upload them at work. pic websites are blocked :uh:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

ARE YOU HOME YET????


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 21 2008, 11:16 AM~10703953
> *ARE YOU HOME YET????
> *


calm down dog. gonna get a stroke


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 21 2008, 10:57 AM~10704255
> *calm down dog.  gonna get a stroke
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 21 2008, 12:19 PM~10704773
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 21 2008, 11:57 AM~10704255
> *calm down dog.  gonna get a stroke
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

PICS COMING UP


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 21 2008, 09:34 PM~10708988
> *PICS COMING UP
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 21 2008, 09:34 PM~10708988
> *PICS COMING UP
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

put a coat of primer on it to look for imperfections. almost there. :cheesy: 




























not too many problems. should be soon


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 21 2008, 09:39 PM~10709049
> *put a coat of primer on it to look for imperfections.  almost there. :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

and just FYI. all the metal i added was 79 coupe deville roof panels :cheesy:


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 21 2008, 09:47 PM~10709135
> *and just FYI.  all the metal i added was 79 coupe deville roof panels :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :0 

so its a half lac :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@May 21 2008, 08:51 PM~10709175
> *:0  :0
> 
> so its a half lac :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@May 21 2008, 09:51 PM~10709175
> *:0  :0
> 
> so its a half lac :biggrin:
> *


half breed. like me :cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ+May 21 2008, 09:47 PM~10709135-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED+May 21 2008, 09:53 PM~10709196-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wahahahahaha me to


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)




----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

:happysad: :happysad:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Jun 6 2008, 01:08 AM~10811002
> *:happysad:  :happysad:
> *


  pm sent


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 6 2008, 01:46 PM~10813883
> * pm sent
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

body work 99.9999% done


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 22 2008, 08:43 PM~11154019
> *body work 99.9999% done
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## sick1nine (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 22 2008, 07:43 PM~11154019
> *body work 99.9999% done
> *


SURE


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jul 22 2008, 11:22 PM~11155602
> *SURE
> *


i lie :|


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 23 2008, 08:56 AM~11157365
> *i lie :|
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

How is this doing?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 27 2008, 05:29 PM~11191266
> *How is this doing?
> *


hopefully i can finish it this week, and get it to SIC asap.


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 27 2008, 10:00 PM~11193089
> *hopefully i can finish it this week, and get it to SIC asap.
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

im hot/sweaty/dusty/and tired, but its finally done!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 29 2008, 08:55 PM~11210393
> *im hot/sweaty/dusty/and tired, but its finally done!!! :biggrin:
> *


  PICS? :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 29 2008, 08:55 PM~11210838
> *  PICS? :biggrin:
> *


i was going to, but im tired of posting pics of just a bondoed frame. needs some color.


----------



## listo R.T.B (Jul 16, 2008)

ttt


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

SO ANY PICS YET?


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 29 2008, 07:55 PM~11210393
> *im hot/sweaty/dusty/and tired, but its finally done!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR+Aug 1 2008, 04:39 PM~11236059-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  call me 832-515-9282


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 1 2008, 04:53 PM~11236737
> *look 2 posts above you
> call me  832-515-9282
> *


calling


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 10 2008, 09:21 PM~11310123
> *damn these bitchs look good
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Aug 11 2008, 01:05 AM~11312404
> *
> *


this bike is going to be bad ass


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)




----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

[/QUOTE]


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

frame pics?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

WHAT THE FUCKS GOING ON WITH THIS THING????


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

huh


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 9 2008, 03:24 PM~11824038
> *WHAT THE FUCKS GOING ON WITH THIS THING????
> *


sic is mia :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Oct 12 2008, 03:14 AM~11841818
> *sic is mia :dunno:
> *


Send it Show-Bound!!!!!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Oct 12 2008, 03:14 AM~11841818
> *sic is mia :dunno:
> *


talked to him today. said he doesnt have a computer right now. moved out of his house. and i know that he has 2 cars to paint in the next couple weeks. if you cant get ahold of him, call me


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 14 2008, 12:24 AM~11855627
> *talked to him today.  said he doesnt have a computer right now.  moved out of his house.  and i know that he has 2 cars to paint in the next couple weeks.  if you cant get ahold of him, call me
> *


  can you pm me your number again homie


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Oct 14 2008, 12:25 PM~11858089
> *  can you pm me your number again homie
> *


832-515-9282

i know a few other people were looking for it. :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 9 2008, 02:24 PM~11824038
> *WHAT THE FUCKS GOING ON WITH THIS THING????
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Send it to showbound


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

STILL NOTHING????


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

send it to show-bound


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 20 2008, 12:10 PM~12211124
> *send it to show-bound
> *


AS LONG AS YOUR PAYING, WE WILL SEND ANYWHERE


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 20 2008, 01:10 PM~12211124
> *send it to show-bound
> *


once again. mind your business. this has nothing to do with you, why are you here?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

send it to me.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

i am here to cuase a rukkus


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 20 2008, 01:34 PM~12211323
> *i am here to cuase a rukkus
> *


pm sent


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

> *why are you here?*


hahahaha OWNED


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Nov 20 2008, 03:47 PM~12212425
> *hahahaha OWNED
> 
> 
> ...


haha


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

fat lil fuck....:uh:

yea im back..
and im coming hard.. sorry for the wait.. had to get some things in my life straight...

if you can give me a call.. number in my sig.. so we can dicuss a few things..



and for all these lil fkers talkin shit.. talk it to me..im about to put a few of these ****** on blast real soon..cause no matter what.. none of yall ****** are on my level..


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 20 2008, 11:01 PM~12216819
> *fat lil fuck....:uh:
> 
> yea im back..
> ...


trufff


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 20 2008, 10:01 PM~12216819
> *fat lil fuck....:uh:
> 
> yea im back..
> ...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 20 2008, 01:10 PM~12211124
> *send it to show-bound
> *


doubt that will help.. how long was yours with him?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 20 2008, 10:07 PM~12216893
> *doubt that will help.. how long was yours with him?
> *


ha..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX+Nov 20 2008, 10:02 PM~12216827-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sup homie.. hows everything


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 20 2008, 10:13 PM~12216973
> *sup homie.. hows everything
> *


same ole same ole. You know.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 20 2008, 11:13 PM~12216973
> *your one of them lil fat fucks that sit on the comp all day.. with a big bag of doritos in your lap..watchin porn with a nut rag on your key board...
> *


Since day one asshole!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 20 2008, 10:16 PM~12217013
> *Since day one black asshole!
> *


fixed


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 20 2008, 11:16 PM~12217017
> *fixed
> *


Lets not throw the race card in there. I voted for Obama


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 20 2008, 10:14 PM~12216987
> *same ole same ole. You know.
> *


yea i feel ya..


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 20 2008, 10:17 PM~12217024
> *Lets not throw the race card in there. I voted for Obama
> *


orale


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 20 2008, 11:01 PM~12216819
> *fat lil fuck....:uh:
> 
> yea im back..
> ...


damn bro glad everything is ok but now i got caught in some problems bike has to be put on hold till i get things back right i had some troubles and some dirty cops took alot of stuff from me


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Nov 20 2008, 11:22 PM~12217654
> *damn bro glad everything is ok but now i got caught in some problems bike has to be put on  hold till i get things back right i had some troubles and some dirty cops took alot of stuff from me
> *


dammit... i have a gal here.. so ill pinch off it for now..
no worries


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 21 2008, 01:00 AM~12218006
> *dammit... i have a gal here.. so ill pinch off it for now..
> no worries
> *


 :0  good looking bro i just need to get back on my feet make sure the fam is living right then the bike


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Nov 21 2008, 01:22 AM~12217654
> *damn bro glad everything is ok but now i got caught in some problems bike has to be put on  hold till i get things back right i had some troubles and some dirty cops took alot of stuff from me
> *


sorry to hear that loc


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)




----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

gettin it ready..


















yummy flake!



























cleared..









next is a scuff and ghost patterns..


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

bikes getting there.had a set back with the forks so new ones will be in the making.sic is throwing down i dont even no whats next :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

taped up


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 24 2008, 05:58 PM~12519491
> *taped up
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

merry christmas



2 coats of red..









remove tape..









2 more coats






























clear..













































close up..here you can see the different shades of candy red..


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

ITS LOOKING GOOD


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

:0 damn


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

nice paint job sic


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

yea i taped it up friday night.. got the urge to candy it, but it was already 11 pm.. me and moms was chillin jammin reagae.. 

so i was like fk it.. went on christmas to spray this bitch...tommorow there will be more progress


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 26 2008, 01:39 AM~12529094
> *yea i taped it up friday night.. got the urge to candy it, but it was already 11 pm.. me and moms was chillin jammin reagae..
> 
> so i was like fk it.. went on christmas to spray this bitch...tommorow there will be more progress
> *


 :0


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

nice looks good :biggrin:


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 26 2008, 01:39 AM~12529094
> *yea i taped it up friday night.. got the urge to candy it, but it was already 11 pm.. me and moms was chillin jammin reagae..
> 
> so i was like fk it.. went on christmas to spray this bitch...tommorow there will be more progress
> *


any updates bro?


----------



## VENOM (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

:uh: :uh:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

WHAT EVER HAPPEND TO THIS BIKE


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jun 2 2009, 10:36 PM~14079051
> *WHAT EVER HAPPEND TO THIS BIKE
> *


X Holy cow!!!


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jun 2 2009, 11:36 PM~14079051
> *WHAT EVER HAPPEND TO THIS BIKE
> *


still waiting


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Jun 2 2009, 11:09 PM~14079418
> *still waiting
> *


REALLY????? WTF!!!!!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

just made a phone call, think its squared away now.


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 3 2009, 12:55 PM~14083267
> *just made a phone call, think its squared away now.
> *


  thanks big homie


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

WHATS THE LATEST????? COME ON GUYS


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:|


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

WHATS UP WITH THIS..... IS IT EVER GONNA BE FINISHED????


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 24 2009, 04:19 PM~14866635
> *WHATS UP WITH THIS..... IS IT EVER GONNA BE FINISHED????
> *


doesnt look like it bro i asked for it to be shipped back :angry:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

damn lets get this bike finished already!!!!!!!


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 24 2009, 07:15 PM~14868382
> *damn lets get this bike finished already!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

What parts you using now?


----------

